# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Bruselas denuncia a España por retraso en planes de gestión de cuencas

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de eleconomista.es
http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/soc...e-cuencas.html

Bruselas denuncia a España por retraso en planes de gestión de cuencas

La Comisión Europea ha decidido este jueves denunciar a España ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TUE) por retrasos en la elaboración de planes de gestión de sus cuencas hidrográficas, que Bruselas considera esenciales para lograr el objetivo que se ha fijado la UE de lograr una buena calidad de las aguas comunitarias de aquí a 2015.

BRUSELAS/TOLEDO, 29 (EUROPA PRESS)
El Ejecutivo comunitario ha alertado de que la tardanza en la presentación de los planes podría suponer que no se consiga la calidad del agua necesaria.
La Comisión considera que la legislación española que incorpora la directiva marco del agua "sigue presentando varias deficiencias, sobre todo en lo relativo a los planes hidrológicos de cuenca". 
En concreto, España aplica algunas de las obligaciones dispuestas en dichos planes únicamente a los ríos que discurren por más de una región y no a los situados enteramente en el territorio de una sola región, según Bruselas. Las obligaciones en cuestión se refieren a asuntos tales como las condiciones aplicables a la concesión de excepciones, las aguas utilizadas para extraer agua potable y el control del estado ecológico y químico de las aguas superficiales. 
"Por lo tanto, harán falta nuevas leyes para garantizar el pleno cumplimiento de la directiva por parte de España", ha dicho la Comisión en un comunicado.
La directiva marco del agua es el "instrumento fundamental" de Europa para preservar la calidad de sus aguas. Obliga a los Estados miembros a proteger y recuperar todas las masas de aguas superficiales y subterráneas (ríos, lagos, canales y aguas costeras) para conseguir un buen estado de las mismas en 2015 a más tardar.
La norma obligaba a los Estados miembros a presentar un plan hidrológico para cada cuenca fluvial para diciembre de 2009. Los planes hidrológicos de cuenca aportan un panorama completo de los problemas principales de cada cuenca y deben incluir las medidas concretas necesarias para alcanzar una serie de objetivos de calidad medioambiental. De aplicarse excepciones, deben motivarse convenientemente.

----------


## Luján

Se veía venir.

Ya comentó Salut que se iba con retraso. Pero son ya casi dos años.

¿Y ahora qué? ¿El TUE multará a España con una multa que pagaremos todos, no sólo aquellos que no han hecho su trabajo?


Si es que.... Cuando se dice que Europa empieza en los Pirineos es por algo.

----------


## Comizo

Otra vez, como desde siempre de manera histórica, los políticos y sus pagos de favores, cambio de cromos, etc..., condicionan la aplicación de una norma destinada a mantener los ríos vivos.

 Con el Danubio, un río que pasa por varios países se han puesto de acuerdo, y en España no hay acuerdo con ninguno, siendo regatos comparados con aquel.

Es intolerable, no sólo nos tenían que multar, sino que tendrían que venir a hacernos los planes de Cuenca, seguro que serían bastante mejores.

----------


## ben-amar

> Es intolerable, no sólo nos tenían que multar, sino que tendrían que venir a hacernos los planes de Cuenca, seguro que serían bastante mejores.



Vale, siempre y cuando la multa la pagaran los politicuchos responsables de la demora, asi aprenderian que los trabajos hay que hacerlos, para eso se mandan

----------


## Comizo

> Vale, siempre y cuando la multa la pagaran los politicuchos responsables de la demora, asi aprenderian que los trabajos hay que hacerlos, para eso se mandan


 Ya, pero los políticos y su dejadez en según qué temas, viene dado del propio desinterés que la ciudadanía muestra con la conservación y buena salud de nuestros ríos.

 Ellos son un reflejo de nuestra sociedad. Si la ciudadanía se queda quieta mientras vé que un río se destroza, nos merecemos que nos multen, y, si me pones, hasta que nos invadan (exagerando un poco).

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, que la dejadez de los politicos es culpa de los votantes.
Incluso movilizando a toda España y todo el turismo anual no conseguiria un resultado mejor.

¡¡que nos invadan!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Comizo

> O sea, que la dejadez de los politicos es culpa de los votantes.


 Decididamente SÍ, ¿hace falta más prueba que el tema sobre el que trata el debate? 





> ¡¡que nos invadan!!


 Ya dije que exageraba un poco, aunque en algunas épocas puntuales no nos habría venido mal. A los alemanes y Japoneses les invadieron, y van a tope. Es sólo un ejemplo

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya, pero los políticos y su dejadez en según qué temas, viene dado del propio desinterés que la ciudadanía muestra con la conservación y buena salud de nuestros ríos.
> 
>  Ellos son un reflejo de nuestra sociedad. Si la ciudadanía se queda quieta mientras vé que un río se destroza, nos merecemos que nos multen, y, si me pones, hasta que nos invadan (exagerando un poco).


 


> O sea, que la dejadez de los politicos es culpa de los votantes.
> Incluso movilizando a toda España y todo el turismo anual no conseguiria un resultado mejor.
> 
> ¡¡que nos invadan!!





> Decididamente SÍ, ¿hace falta más prueba que el tema sobre el que trata el debate?
> 
> 
>  Ya dije que exageraba un poco, aunque en algunas épocas puntuales no nos habría venido mal. A los alemanes y Japoneses les invadieron, y van a tope. Es sólo un ejemplo


Respecto al tema de que los votantes tenemos la culpa de la dejadez de los políticos, no puedo estar de acuerdo ya que los podemos elegir cada cuatro años y la dejadez es diaria. Además no los podemos mover de las listas, ni tacharlos. Parecería que no habría que votar con esas limitaciones, pero en ese caso mandarían más aún y se convertiría en una dictadura política más aún de la que hoy es. Lo que no tendría que haber en política son sinvergüenzas.
En cuanto a invasiones, la última parió una Constitución que hoy en día sin invadirnos, de manera visible, ya estamos invadidos de otra más sibilina, los políticos actuales serían incapaces de volver a hacerla, prefiero ninguna.

----------


## Comizo

La dejadez de los políticos viene dada porque no hay un seguimiento ciudadano de sus actuaciones durante la legislatura, solamente cada 4 años, durante un mes, se atienden promesas y proyectos de futuro, la mayoría de difícil cumplimiento. Además, cuando se vota, la mayoría lo hace por una convicción política, incluso por una tradición familiar no por un análisis de la gestión realizada a nivel nacional, regional o local. La ciudadanía tiene, en general, una cultura democrática escasa. Nos parecemos poco a los países centroeuropeos donde son mucho más exigentes con sus representantes elegidos.
El político, como es en éste caso, no tiene miedo a incumplir una actuación que debería estar terminada hace años. Sabe que la ciudadanía no se le va a echar encima. Si hicieran un encuesta pública sobre lo que son los Planes de Cuenca y sus consecuencias en nuestra vida diaria (que son vitales), la mayoría de la población pensaría que le preguntan por la ciudad de Cuenca.

 ¿Cómo es posible que los ciudadanos ribereños de la cuenca del Tajo y el Ebro no estén movilizándose para que sus Planes estén ya terminados? Es inconcebible.
 Estoy seguro que si hay que defender a Messi o a C. Ronaldo se moviliza más gente que por éste tema.

 En cuanto a invasiones, hay mucho que debatir, pero no es el sitio ni el lugar. Mi opinión aplicada a éste tema, es que si nos hubieran invadido un poco antes de mediados del siglo pasado, hoy seríamos un país más avanzado, y, entre otras cosas, los Planes de Cuenca estarían terminados. Pero las opiniones, como la parte de nuestro cuerpo donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre, cada uno tiene la suya y es tan respetable como la de los demás.

----------


## ben-amar

Si a los politicos se les pudiese juzgar por no cumplir sus promesas o por la dejadez manifiesta de su condicion de sinverguenzas, otro gallo cantaria.
Una vez que consiguen tu voto cada 4 años, como dice el compañero, de forma cerrada y sin poder mover las listas que ellos ponen, a ellos les da igual lo que digan los ciudadanos.
Decididamente, yo no soy responsable de semejante ralea.

----------


## perdiguera

> La dejadez de los políticos viene dada porque no hay un seguimiento ciudadano de sus actuaciones durante la legislatura, solamente cada 4 años, durante un mes, se atienden promesas y proyectos de futuro, la mayoría de difícil cumplimiento. Además, cuando se vota, la mayoría lo hace por una convicción política, incluso por una tradición familiar no por un análisis de la gestión realizada a nivel nacional, regional o local. La ciudadanía tiene, en general, una cultura democrática escasa. Nos parecemos poco a los países centroeuropeos donde son mucho más exigentes con sus representantes elegidos.
> El político, como es en éste caso, no tiene miedo a incumplir una actuación que debería estar terminada hace años. Sabe que la ciudadanía no se le va a echar encima. Si hicieran un encuesta pública sobre lo que son los Planes de Cuenca y sus consecuencias en nuestra vida diaria (que son vitales), la mayoría de la población pensaría que le preguntan por la ciudad de Cuenca.
> 
>  ¿Cómo es posible que los ciudadanos ribereños de la cuenca del Tajo y el Ebro no estén movilizándose para que sus Planes estén ya terminados? Es inconcebible.
>  Estoy seguro que si hay que defender a Messi o a C. Ronaldo se moviliza más gente que por éste tema.
> 
>  En cuanto a invasiones, hay mucho que debatir, pero no es el sitio ni el lugar. Mi opinión aplicada a éste tema, es que si nos hubieran invadido un poco antes de mediados del siglo pasado, hoy seríamos un país más avanzado, y, entre otras cosas, los Planes de Cuenca estarían terminados. Pero las opiniones, como la parte de nuestro cuerpo donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre, cada uno tiene la suya y es tan respetable como la de los demás.


Yo creo que sí que hay seguimiento ciudadano, lo que ocurre es que no puedes, cuando descubres una falsedad  o una omisión de lo prometido, hacer nada hasta dentro de 4 años y ellos juegan con que para entonces se te haya olvidado.
Lo de la cultura democrática escasa es evidente que se da, pero no es tan abundante, creo.
Por lo que respecta a centroeuropa y sus ciudadanos más exigentes con sus representantes, sólo, que yo recuerde, tienen voto, digamos personal, los del reino unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda, es decir los súbditos de su graciosa majestad la Reina; el resto de países tiene las listas como en España.
El político del montón, claro que pasa del pueblo, sólo quiere no moverse para salir en la foto. Esa es su misión para conseguir dos legislaturas y el chollo de una jubilación escandalosa.
No les interesa a los políticos que la ciudadanía sepa de lo que tienen que trabajar, así no se lo reclaman. ¿Qué información se le ha dado al ciudadano sobre los planes de cuenca? Ninguna, por eso no la conoce ni se moviliza. Seguro que conocen y se movilizan con Messi y C. Ronaldo pero es porque nos han "informado a fondo" de sus idas y venidas, de si tienen novia o si firman con Adidas o Reebok o si tienen querida o han ido a ver a niños enfermos. Esa información, la referente a ellos, los políticos, la secuestran y no la difunden cuando de su trabajo se trata. ¿O es que acaso se van a rebajar sus prebendas, aprobadas por ellos en votación unánime, es en lo único que se ponen de acuerdo siempre, en lugar de someterlas a referendum? Saben que si hacen ésto último la ciudadanía no las aprobaría y se les acabaría el chollo.
En cuanto a las invasiones, cuando te refieres a antes de la primera mitad del siglo pasado supongo que es a la 2ª guerra mundial, es decir que hubiésemos sido invadidos por los nazis; el ejemplo que pones no sirve de mucho pues hay contaejemplos como Italia, Hungría, Polonia, los Balcanes etc. y fuera de Europa, Filipinas, Conchinchina (entiéndase Vietnam, Camboya, Laos, Tahilandia) la propia China y las Coreas; sinceramente mejor que ellos estamos. Prefiero no invasiones como Suiza, EEUU, Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda etc..
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

No hombre no, ¿Cómo voy a querer o a referirme a que nos hubieran invadido los nazis? Jolín qué miedo.

Ha habido otras invasiones que han sido muy provechosas tanto económicamente como en cultura democrática en Europa. Y me atrevería a decir que muy necesarias como opinión mía.

 Como te he dicho antes, sigo opinando que somos muy despreocupados sobre temas que son importantes como es el caso de los Planes de Cuenca. Nada más que tienes que ver las fotos que puse en "Entrepeñas" sobre las alcantarillas de Pareja, un azud precioso y no son capaces de gastarse un 5% del coste de ese azud en una depuradora, es más barato soltarlo al vecino. Y por esa despreocupación, nos merecemos lo que nos caiga. Hay muchas formas de presionar a los políticos, no sólo con las urnas. Si hubiera sido sólo por las urnas, no se habría conseguido ni un sólo avance social en España.
 Pero, igual que he dicho antes, cada uno tenemos un pompis y una opinión, cosa que también nos caracteriza a los españoles. Da igual lo que digamos porque va a seguir todo igual.

Esta tarde he estado hablando con un buen cliente mío agricultor de Villamanrique de Tajo, entre Bolarque y Aranjuez. Antes se quejaba porque el agua estaba contaminada y no podía regar, luego ya no se quejaba porque los murcianos le compraban su cuota de agua para llevársela por el trasvase. Hoy estaba tan contento porque le están pagando una renta por no cultivar. ¿Te parece normal? Le he preguntado dos cosas, si sabía lo que era el plan de cuenca y cómo estaba el río para ir a por barbos. Ma ha contestado que no tenía ni idea de qué son esos planes, y que no baja al río hace meses.
 ¿Es normal la dejadez de ese pueblo que ha vivido durante siglos del agua del Tajo y es uno de los más afectados por su problemática? ¿Aunque sea sólo por tradición?. Si no sabía ni los planes de llevar el agua contaminada del Jarama por su pueblo, y ha salido en todas las teles y los periódicos varias veces.
 Le he estado explicando todo, y tampoco creas que le imprta demasiado, como me ha dicho, al señor Juan (que así se llama)sólo le importa que le paguen lo pactado por no cultivar, lo demás como si entuban el río. Sólo espero que lo piense luego y que lo comente por allí, a ver si a alguien se le desenrosca la tapa del cerebro y le entran las ideas. Me parece muy grave la dejadez de éste tema.

Por mí ya está tardando Bruselas en multarnos pero bien...

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que te equivocas, la culpa es de quien tiene que realizar esos `planes, no de la ciudadania.
La culpa es de quien cobra sin trabajar.De quien solo se preocupa por que no lo echen en las proximas elecciones.
La culpa es de quien ficha y se va de nuevo sin entrar siquiera al trabajo. De quien cobra dietas sin tener  desplazamientos ni nada, asi todo lo que quieras

----------


## Comizo

> Creo que te equivocas, la culpa es de quien tiene que realizar esos `planes, no de la ciudadania.
> La culpa es de quien cobra sin trabajar.De quien solo se preocupa por que no lo echen en las proximas elecciones.
> La culpa es de quien ficha y se va de nuevo sin entrar siquiera al trabajo. De quien cobra dietas sin tener  desplazamientos ni nada, asi todo lo que quieras


No, más bien creo que quien equivoca el planteamiento eres tú de nuevo.
Si dices que sólo se preocupan de que no les echen en las próximas elecciones, es muy fácil, no les votes.

Una ciudadanía que según tú mantiene durante lustros a gente que, repito que lo dices tú, no yo, cobra sin trabajar; ficha y no entra en su despacho; y que cobra dietas sin que estén justificadas, se merece lo que le pase.

 Menudo panorama de vagancia y corrupción que me presentas. Yo a esos no los voto, y si lo he hecho, a la siguiente fuera voto, y si no a nadie, el día de las elecciones me voy tranquilamente de pesca o voto a un partido muy minoritario como castigo.
 ¿Y tú?

----------


## ben-amar

Yo, como siempre he hecho, voto la opcion menos mala. Hago lo mismo que todos, o casi todos, los españoles.
Tambien eso dice  muchisimo de la clase politica.
Con esto cierro mis intervenciones en este hilo. 
Un cordialisimo saludo

----------


## Comizo

> Con esto cierro mis intervenciones en este hilo.


 Me parece perfecto. 
 Como decía mi abuelo:
 Yo elijo donde hablar
 y también donde comer,
 pues de nadie es menester
 restarme esa libertad.

 Mira, un ejemplo de ayer, que aunque no intervengas creo que lo leerás:
 ""Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), 3 oct.- El senador socialista José Miguel Camacho ha dicho hoy que confía en que el Plan de Cuenca del río Tajo "continúe adelante en la próxima legislatura", con independencia del resultado electoral el 20 de noviembre, y ha añadido que el PSOE estará "muy vigilante" sobre esta cuestión.

A preguntas de los periodistas en rueda de prensa, Camacho se ha referido a este Plan de Cuenca que, según los plazos iniciales, debería haber estado listo en 2009 para marcar la gestión del Tajo.

Ha avanzado que "todos los parlamentarios" de la provincia de Toledo, y él en particular, estarán pendientes de este tema, que es "fundamental" para Talavera de la Reina, la ciudad más grande de España a orillas del Tajo.

El también secretario general del PSOE talaverano ha dicho que "el plan tiene unos plazos y unos compromisos que cumplir", aunque también acumula un largo retraso y ni siquiera está listo el borrador del Plan. EFE""
http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=946679

 Políticos en campaña electoral. Me da igual que sean del PSOE o del PP, incluso del partido de cannabis. Han tenido años para presionar al ministerio y a las distintas administraciones de su propia formación política, y ahora hacen unas declaraciones que no sirven absolutamente para nada. ¿Qué van a estar pendientes? Pues sólo faltaría que no lo estuvieran. Ha tenido que ser la Plataforma Ciudadana para la Defensa del Tajo, con ideologías varias la que se mueva y presione. Mientras ellos en su poltrona, apoyados por ciudadanos que no les importa el río que pasa por su ciudad, al menos no lo suficiente.

 Y repito, me da igual éstos del SOE ribereños del Tajo, que los del PP ribereños del Duero, que lo tienen hecho una cochiquera que da asco y tampoco se inmutan por el Plan de Cuenca.

----------

